# Mythbusters season pass bug



## Cletus (Oct 17, 2002)

I have a season pass for Mythbusters - have had it for many years.

The new 2011 episodes are NOT picked up by it. These episodes, such as this week's "Mythbusters: demolition derby" or next week's "Mythbusters: supersized special" do not show up on the upcoming shows list, and were not set to record. Good thing I checked.

The repeats from the previous seasons do show up on the upcoming shows list.

Each of the new episodes is marked as a separate series, such as if you go and try to get a season pass, on the upcoming shows list you will only see that episode and all its repeats.

Get your act together Tivo!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Pretty sure they are clip shows.


phox


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also this wouldn't be TiVo, this would be Tribune media passing on the info that it is supplied by the networks.


----------



## sandc (Apr 4, 2009)

we pay tivo not tribune media


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

These are classified by the guide data as different shows. When you do a search for Mythbusters, they are separate from the actual show. Don't blame TiVo.....blame whoever classified them as their own shows.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

BTW....thanks for letting everyone know! I would have missed them, although I'm still not sure if they are technically new or not.

-Kevin


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Both these episodes are old ones (at least the titles are) but that doesn't explain why they were not at least shown in the upcoming list.

I did set this week's to record though because FiOS was saying it was new and the program info was generic enough that I would like to have it just in case. The Supersized Myths though mentions Tory attempting to waterski behind a cruise ship and I for sure remember that episode.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

They are marked as new shows (new air date) but they are clips of old shows with a new intro slapped on them. Kindof like the busters cuts, which wasn't picked up either. 

If if bothers you so much, set a keyword recording for mythbusters rather than a season pass.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 17, 2002)

Regardless on whether they're old or new shows, the clear intention of the authors is that they're part of the Mythbusters series. After all they occupy the exact spot of new episodes of Mythbusters on Wed nights. Also like it has been said, I pay TiVo not Tribune. They should do better than this.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

So you are upset with TiVo for not changing what Discovery Channel said about their own shows?

These are clip shows and not regular episodes. I am sorry if you don't understand this and think you know better than Discovery Channel. While you are at it make sure you complain about all the other shows that do the same thing.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay, forget I said anything. Everyone, forget about about any mess-ups TiVo ever made, they're perfect and could never ever make a mistake.

I'm outta here. I'll make sure I keep any other season pass problems I find to myself.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

because that is obviously what was being said.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cletus said:


> Okay, forget I said anything. Everyone, forget about about any mess-ups TiVo ever made, they're perfect and could never ever make a mistake.
> 
> I'm outta here. I'll make sure I keep any other season pass problems I find to myself.


Tivo is not making a "mess-up". Tivo is giving us THE DATA THEY WERE GIVEN.

*Could* they massage the data? Yes, and I think that would be a worthwhile thing to do.

But, to use a cliche, don't blame the messenger. Tivo is the messenger of the data. GIGO -- garbage in, garbage out.

(The one that bugs me is that all/almost all WSOP episodes on ESPN Classic show up as new.. even 2004 WSOP.)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Mythbusters Twitter account just confirmed that tonight's episode is Demolition Derby Part 2 therefore it is a new one.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Einselen said:


> Mythbusters Twitter account just confirmed that tonight's episode is Demolition Derby Part 2 therefore it is a new one.


Dang! I missed part 1.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

E94Allen said:


> Dang! I missed part 1.


Now I am all confused though as I see Demolition Derby back in Season 7 (Aired April 2009) but it didn't have Part 1 attached to it but I just watched the opening segment and I have already seen this episode.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Einselen said:


> Now I am all confused though as I see Demolition Derby back in Season 7 (Aired April 2009) but it didn't have Part 1 attached to it but I just watched the opening segment and I have already seen this episode.


Good to know if it's true that part 1 was aired back in 2009 then I didn't missed it at least I didn't thinks so but here's my problem with my TiVo's guide says that this episode is 102. This made me thinking I missed part 1.

I am glad you posted this today or otherwise I would never caught it in time to record the repeat since I missed the first run. My Season Pass didn't catch this one.


----------

